# Oscar Facts!



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

Do you know your oscar? His actions, behavior, likes, health, etc.
Share your great and unforgettable experience with your oscar!


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

I hope everyone could share their experiences, I'd love to read it ^_^


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

:x No one wants to post :x


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## twohuskies (Mar 1, 2008)

OK, I'll start! :lol:

I rescued my O from a lousy 10G tank. :x I've had him for about 6 months, and he's grown to about 8.5", filled out a LOT, and is a HOOT!

He "dances" when I come in the room. The dancing is, I guess, him moving his tail from side to side. It's like he's saying "look at me...look at me...and for goodness sakes, FEED me!" :lol: He has jumped out of the water in anticipation of food and belly flopped back into the tank with enough force to splash me pretty well with water. 

He LOVES his jumbo NLS pellets and will pout if he doesn't get a "treat" of some kind before lights out. Generally, this is some kind of frozen food, or krill, or small pieces of salad shrimp for humans.

I never went looking for an Oscar, but couldn't stand the pic of him on CL in that lousy 10G tank. But, I'll tell you this: I don't regret rescuing him for one second. He has been entertaining and a joy to have. He is very interactive with me (I know it's just food begging, but still fun). He's kinda like a swimming puppy. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Ok I'll go now.
I got my O from Walmart. Yeah I know don't laugh! They actually had the tanks very clean in this Oscar just looked at me from the very start they had him in a 10 gallon with about 9 in there all together. I picked him cause he had the most energy and best color. I got him when he was about 2 inches and now he's about 4 inches including the tail. I've always wanted a Oscar since I was a little boy and my dream has come true. I named him Tiger and he is such a joy to have. His personality is amazing like a little kid who always wants attention :lol: I'm so happy I got him he's constantly hungry and has the feed me syndrome much like twohuskies. I wouldn't trade him for the world. He's jumped up for food a couple of times but thank god not out of the tank. I really think he's a krill freak cause that's when he gets so fired and pumped up and launches himself out of the tank to get it out of my fingers. Definitly the most fun fish I've ever had. :dancing: :fish: :dancing:


----------



## oplee11 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi my oscar use to eat whole blocks of bloodworms, beef heart and 3" frozen fish now virtually nothing for the past 3 weeks only pellets and then only two or three a day. I can't work out what is wrong he doesn't seem to be losing weight but it's really worrying me.
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
LEE FROM OZ


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

I conclude that Oscars has something in common! They all like foods! :lol:


----------



## Brain Slug (Jan 11, 2010)

my oscar does two tings: EAT, and sleep.

when he is sleeping, is at the bottom of the tank and takes a long time to wake up. 
everytime I go to the room with the aquarium, the oscar starts to swim all over the aquarium and follow me begging for food of course. he is 2" long. he loves to eat heart of cow, tetracolor and of course artemia. He's a eating machine: imagine that i put 50 artemia in my tank.

The oscar eats 39, the labidochromis lemmon eats 5, the "chanchita" eats 5.. the blue dempsey (just arrived to my aquarium) eats 1...


----------



## Briguy (Aug 10, 2009)

I have to mop up the floor after each time I feed my Oscar.


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

^ lol he is jumping!

Brain Slug: I didn't know that fish sleeps too :-?


----------



## Brain Slug (Jan 11, 2010)

CoolCichlid said:


> ^ lol he is jumping!
> 
> Brain Slug: I didn't know that fish sleeps too :-?


from somewhere in the web:



> Most all fish spend time in an energy-saving state that can be called
> "rest", and we might even call their behavior "sleep", though it is probably
> different than "sleep" in most land
> animals. Many fish, like Bass and perch, rest on or under logs at
> ...


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

Brain Slug said:


> CoolCichlid said:
> 
> 
> > ^ lol he is jumping!
> ...


Amazing!


----------



## smudgerat (Apr 9, 2010)

Here's a behavior "bump" for ya' - when i had Oscars, one of them was very fond of jazz; he would swim figure eights across the tank, & he never missed a beat. If I changed the station, he'd get really irritated; actually spit gravel at me when I tuned in to some Metallica!


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

Lol even oscars are listening to radio too :lol: I thought they can't hear a sound because they are under water.. :-?


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

smudgerat said:


> Here's a behavior "bump" for ya' - when i had Oscars, one of them was very fond of jazz; he would swim figure eights across the tank, & he never missed a beat. If I changed the station, he'd get really irritated; actually spit gravel at me when I tuned in to some Metallica!


That is hilarious!!! :lol:


----------



## SlawDawg (Feb 25, 2009)

CoolCichlid said:


> Lol even oscars are listening to radio too :lol: I thought they can't hear a sound because they are under water.. :-?


Sound actually travels better underwater then it does through the air!


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

SlawDawg said:


> CoolCichlid said:
> 
> 
> > Lol even oscars are listening to radio too :lol: I thought they can't hear a sound because they are under water.. :-?
> ...


Really? I didn't know that!


----------

